# Summer shave



## faerie

hehehehehehe! she's so cute!


----------



## 4Paws

Honestly, at first I thought she'd look silly from your description, but I have to say I like the way it looks! She still looks intelligent like a poodle, but almost more like some Middle Eastern indigenous hound, like the Indian hounds one of my uncles in India has. They used the indigenous hounds for tracking, etc. instead of Shepherds because they were tougher


----------



## CharismaticMillie

I think she looks cute all shaved down  Its amazing how many different looks poodles can have. 

BTW - I _love_ that last picture of her with her caterpillar


----------



## Birdie

Awww she looks amazing shaved down! I actually really, really like it. I normally don't like poodles shaved completely down but she looks amazing. She looks so intelligent and athletic!


----------



## fjm

Ah - the famous but rarely seen Curly Coated European Water Dog! She is such a darling - I would not to be able to resist anything those big brown eyes asked of me.


----------



## Lilith

ChocolateMillie said:


> BTW - I _love_ that last picture of her with her caterpillar




 Along with her hair already growing out a bit over the 2 weeks since this shave, that caterpillar has also lost the antennae and is looking pretty rough. Still holding up, though!


----------



## pudlemom

The best part is you will not have to worry about mats,no brushing and dries quick after a bath,seriously tho Lilth looks so darn cute...


----------

